# Record Yellowfin Tuna



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2017/03/venice_angler_catches_record-b.html#incart_m-rpt-2


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Damn!
Huge freakin tuna!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's awesome! Does the tail fin look a little different to anyone? Not speculating, just doesn't seem like a typical yellowfin with the longer sickle tails. Great fish no doubt.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

I've kind of got the tail covered up trying to lift the beast...but when they get big some will like that!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that is a hell of a YFT !! :thumbup:


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

That's some strong duds. Hold up #226 with one hand each :whistling:


----------

